# Your Favorite Movies of 2011



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Figured now was a good enough time to make this. There's still some movies I've yet to see that I want to, so my list is tentative, and in no particular order.

1. Super 8
2. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
3. Hugo
4. Drive
5. Um, Hanna?


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2012)

4. Drive
3. Moneyball
2. Melancholia
1. 50/50

Need to see TGWTDT.

Not a great year in film, especially after 2009/2010.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2012)

Drive
50/50
Tree of Life
George Harrison: Living in the Material World
Bobby Fischer Against the World

I saw a lot more this year but the first 4 are definitely gonna be in my top 10 once I catch up on some key films.  I enjoyed the 5th film it wasn't my favorite but if you like Documentaries it's interesting

it was definitely a better year than 09 and once I see the other films it could be better than 08 and maybe 2010.

2007 still the year to beat


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2012)

So far...

1. Leafie: A Hen into the Wild
2. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (part 2)
3. Winnie-the-Pooh
4. Thor
5. Benjamin Sniddlegrass and the Cauldron of Penguins

I still have a few movies to watch before I can make a top ten list though.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 2, 2012)

Gut instinct my list would be.

1. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
2. Contagion
3. TinTin
4. X-Men First Class
5. Immortals
6. Drive
7. Rango
8. Transformers: Dark of the Moon
9: Rise of the Planet of the Apes
10: Captain America

Everything else is really secondary for me and I am not including the two foreign movies I loved that I saw this year but really came out last year (REDLINE & Outrage)

(Obviously a whole bunch I want to see that I haven't gotten a chance to, and quite a few that I don't want to as well. )


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 2, 2012)

Poor year, didn't like anything. All the good stuff is in 2012.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

'Drive'-- pretty much everything else was awful.


----------



## Jay Kay (Jan 2, 2012)

1. Drive.
2. Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.
3. The lincoln lawyer.

...still planning to watch Hugo.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

> 'Drive'-- pretty much everything else was awful.


Is it worth it? Having such high expectations?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Is it worth it? Having such high expectations?



Depends on what you're expecting. It's not a standard action movie and it has little dialogue-- I like it due to its shifting focus on mood and shot composition, as well as its great soundtrack.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

No, no, not _Drive;_ I greatly enjoyed it too. I'm talking about having expectations so high that it's the _only_ movie this year you enjoyed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

1.  The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
2.  Ides of March
3.  Attack the Block
4.  Hanna
5.  Mission Impossible 4
6.  Drive
7.  Fast Five
8.  X-Men First Class
9.  Contagion
10.  Margin Call

Still need to see Shame, TTSS, and The Descendants.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Poor year, didn't like anything.





TetraVaal said:


> 'Drive'-- pretty much everything else was awful.


Both of you need to watch this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snUuMG9vgxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> No, no, not _Drive;_ I greatly enjoyed it too. I'm talking about having expectations so high that it's the _only_ movie this year you enjoyed.



'13 Assassins' was pretty good.

There's actually a few movies I enjoyed this year, I might list em' later or something.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2012)

Lets see:

1. X-Men: First Class
2. The Lincoln Lawyer
3. Super 8

I haven't seen that much. Still waiting to see Rise of the Planet of the Apes, Attack the Block, Ides of March, Contagion, Drive, and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.

I hate being too poor to go to the movies, and Dad cut off Netflix 3 months ago .


----------



## Amuro (Jan 2, 2012)

I spent the majority of my time last year catching films from years before so i've yet to see a lot of things from 2011.

1.Drive
2.Super 8
3.Hanna
4.MI4

need to see Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, Shame, Contagion, Ideas of March, Blue Valentine, Super 8, Tree of Life and Tin Tin.



Gaiash said:


> Both of you need to watch this


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

_War horse_ is now a contender.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2012)

> I like my Koreans enacting elaborate revenge on someone they perceive have wronged them.





I'm a horrible film fan. I didn't watch much. Best would be Drive and Seperation. Tree of Life was decent too if self-indulgent and trying too hard to be obtuse yet failing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2012)

50/50. Struck home, was sad as hell


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Drive
X-Men


There were good movies, but nothing really stuck with me as memorable. I only list X-Men because it was a good X-Men movie, it wasn't all that memorable either. Drive was though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 3, 2012)

Scream 4, Captain America: The First Avenger, X-Men: First Class, Transformers: Dark of the Moon, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 2, Rise of the Planet of Apes, Super 8, Rango, and Mission Impossible 4.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow this thread made me realize how few of this years (good) movies I watched.

I guess my top 3 in no order are:
X-Men First Class
Warrior
Horrible Bosses


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2012)

The Help
Captain America
X-Men
Real Steel
Moneyball
Source Code
Contagion
Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Moneyball was so boring. Why did people like that?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 3, 2012)

The only good movie I saw last years was Cell 211. it was made in 2009, but I enjoyed it enough I figured I'd mention it anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Moneyball was so boring.


Thank you.

Finally someone else admits it.  Maybe the writing was good.  Maybe the acting was good.  But at the end of the day the film was boring.

I invented a quote not too long ago that applies perfectly to this issue.  "Real is good.  Interesting is better."  At the end of the day, Moneyball is a very real film.  Based on a true story.  The writing is concise and believable.  But interesting would have been better.  The Social Network went for interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I coined that phrase.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Shut up, Stunna. You just got out of diapers. 


I was kind of looking forward to the movie and thought it was going to be, as you say, interesting. It wasn't. I kept waiting for it to end.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 3, 2012)

Thor
Captain America
The Muppets


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Finally someone else admits it.  Maybe the writing was good.  Maybe the acting was good.  But at the end of the day the film was boring.
> 
> I invented a quote not too long ago that applies perfectly to this issue.  "Real is good.  Interesting is better."  At the end of the day, Moneyball is a very real film.  Based on a true story.  The writing is concise and believable.  But interesting would have been better.  The Social Network went for interesting.





Stunna said:


> I'm pretty sure I coined that phrase.



Kubrik said that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) :|


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I invented a quote not too long ago that applies perfectly to this issue.  "Real is good.  Interesting is better."



You didn't invent that quote 

It was a decent year. Awesome movies come to mind like Rise of the Planet of the Apes, Captain America, X-men, MI4, Tintin, Super 8, etc. I'll rank them later.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

Rukia are you taking credit for Kubricks quote




> Transformers: Dark of the Moon



Let me at em


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2012)

You like Waterboy you can't get anyone


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mission Impossible 4 takes it.
X-Men FC wasnt too shabby.
Need to see Cap again.
A few more movies I need to see from 2011.


Most disappointing was definitely Drive. It wasnt bad, but talk about hype.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think Waterboy is a great film, I just wear rose tinted glasses when I watch it. Transformers 3 is a turd laying a bigger turd.


----------



## Jing (Jan 3, 2012)

Drive.
Kung Fu Panda 2.

Yeah, I didnt really get to see alot of movies from 2011 .


----------



## Saishin (Jan 5, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes:A Game of Shadows
Captain America
Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 5, 2012)

1. Captain America

2. The Muppets

3. Green Lantern

4. Transformers 3


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 5, 2012)

*In no order:*

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2
Rango
Rise of the Planet of the Apes
X-Men First Class
Scream 4
Thor
Captain America

And not all of those were overly-great movies or anything, they were just the ones I saw and enjoyed the most. It was a bit of a slow year for film.

Haven't seen The Muppets or Drive yet. I guess Paranormal Activity gets a honorable mention, because it did entertain me at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Actually, Transformers wasn't that bad.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 5, 2012)

Haven't seen it, but I find it a difficult task to be worse than Transformers 2.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually, Transformers wasn't that bad.



I only had 2 really big issues with Transformers that took it from decent to bad.

1. Too much filler "oooh 3d!" footage. Do we really need to see head army guy and co. fly around chicago for 20 minutes?

2. The beef taking out a decepticon. Just, no.

Outside of that, yeah it was dumb fun. I especially loved how scary/crazy Optimus was.

EDIT:

Parallax, you shut your whore mouth about the Waterboy, or I will retard tackle you into next week. 

And lol at Rukia claiming ownership of a Kubrick quote in a theater thread.


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 5, 2012)

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol



mind fucked me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I only had 2 really big issues with Transformers that took it from decent to bad.
> 
> 1. Too much filler "oooh 3d!" footage. Do we really need to see head army guy and co. fly around chicago for 20 minutes?
> 
> ...


Funny, I don't remember those two scenes. 

Maybe I mentally blocked them out. 


A.Glover92 said:


> Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol
> 
> 
> 
> mind fucked me.


How so?


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Funny, I don't remember those two scenes.
> 
> Maybe I mentally blocked them out.
> 
> How so?



Was expecting it to be that good, I thought it would be panned, best MI movie for me.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2012)

Planet of the Apes, Sherlock Holmes 2, Harry Potter DH Pt2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Was expecting it to be that good, I thought it would be panned, best MI movie for me.



Ah, yeah, I didn't expect much out of it either but I had heard good things and talked my dad into seeing that over Sherlock 2. I assume I made the right decision.


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, yeah, I didn't expect much out of it either but I had heard good things and talked my dad into seeing that over Sherlock 2. I assume I made the right decision.



I ain't seen Sherlock 2 yet. I decided to watch MI first because it got universal acclaim and a lot of high ratings and very high reviews, Sherlock 2 got "mixed" reviews. I'll still see it though cuz downey is the man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'll watch that shit eventually. Maybe next weekend even.


Maybe this weekend even. I got $4.00 on my Universal card and they do $5.00 Sundays.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Gut instinct my list would be.
> 
> 1. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
> 2. Contagion
> ...



This is really too messy and I got to see the one film I was really dying to. So gonna redo that. Also gonna care more about when it first played where I live rather than International.

1. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
2. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
3. REDLINE
4. Contagion
5. TinTin
6. Outrage
7. 13 Assassins
8. X-Men First Class
9. Rango
10. Drive


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 8, 2012)

Erm, not sure I saw 10 good films that came out this year. In no particular order:

1. Source Code
2. 13 assassins
3. Drive
4. X-men: First Class
5.  Rise of the Planet of the Apes
6. Attack the Block
7. Hugo

Still need to see TGWTDT, Rango, TinTin, TTSS, Shame, 50/50, Warrior etc.

Really want to see The Guard too.

Shit, I missed out on a lot of films this year.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2012)

The surprise hit for me was 'Rise of the planet of the apes' i never expected it to be this good.
My favorite movie all year probably was Tintin.

Haven't seen 'Girl with the Dragon tattoo' and 'Drive' yet since they don't open here until late january.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2012)

planet of the apes
x-men


I still need to see drive, super 8, paranormal activity 3,hanna,50/50,MI4,30 minutes or less etc.  

argh I'll just go on a movie binge and tell you next week


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Trust me dude.  You don't need to see 30 minutes or less.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2012)

Here we go, my fiour favorite movies of 2011 for the time being:

1.) 'Drive.'
2.) 'Source Code.'
3.) 'Norwegian Wood.'
4.) 'The Yellow Sea.'


----------



## Kiss (Jan 8, 2012)

Drive for me.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

A lot of movies I watched this year were older ones, I have yet to see movies like TGWTDT, TTSS, 50/50, RotPotA, Contagion, Hugo etc

so far it's:

Drive
Tree of Life
Melancholia
X-Men: First Class
Warrior


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

I think _50/50_ was probably my favorite. The performances were really great and it was surprisingly funny.
I've known several people with cancer, so it hit pretty close to home too...


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

No particular order 

Drive
Super 8 
Source Code 
Hanna 
First Class 
13 Assassins 
Rise of the planet of apes 

God i didnt see many movies last year ?___?

So many i wanted to see as well


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2012)

So am I the only one here who saw Leafie a Hen into the Wild?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Source Code came out this year? I forgot about that, but I wouldn't say it made my top 10 list or anything.

It was good, but it was also short-lived and I don't think it lived up to its potential.


----------



## walton22 (Jan 10, 2012)

Movies I like In 2011 are
Transformers: Dark of the Moon
Thor
Fast Five
Warrior
Insidious
Mission impossible 4


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Source Code came out this year? I forgot about that, but I wouldn't say it made my top 10 list or anything.
> 
> It was good, but it was also short-lived and I don't think it lived up to its potential.



QFT. Movie was average at best.

Wasn't worth the $6 I spent on it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Moon was quite a lot better IMO, but source code was still one of the better films I saw this year.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2012)

It was garbage.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Reported for not liking a film I like


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Moon was quite a lot better IMO, but source code was still one of the better films I saw this year.


Moon was fantastic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> QFT. Movie was average at best.
> 
> Wasn't worth the $6 I spent on it.


I liked the ideas in the movie more than the actual movie itself. 

Kind of unfortunate.


Whimsy said:


> Moon was quite a lot better IMO, but source code was still one of the better films I saw this year.



Moon was also in that okay category. It was incredibly overrated.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

Moon was cool

Source Code was also pretty cool

they weren't amazing groundbreaking films but they were exciting and interesting.


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

Wasn't Moon in 2010? I enjoyed that one very much since i like these slow paced and calm sic-fi stories.

Source Code had a great idea but also some flaws. I guess if it hadn't aired as a sneak preview i would not have watched it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

2009 I believe


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2012)

Fast Five
Mission Impossible 4
X-Men


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

'Moon' was definitely the better film between the two, but 'Source Code' holds its own and was definitely the best science fiction film of 2011.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

I watched Source Code on a plane so I'm probably wrong, but I found it boring.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

Who the fuck gets an actual movie experience by watching it on a plane? You may want to put a rewatch in order and watch it on an actual TV with a surround system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

You can't enjoy a movie on a plane for a few reasons:

1) You're thinking "I won't be able to watch the whole thing anyway" the whole time, unless you're flying to China or something.
2) Shit sound quality
3) Lots of distractions
4) Shit visual quality
5) Uncomfortable seating arrangements


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2012)

6) You can't touch your penis and start fapping to Jake Gyllenhaal 

Anyway, haven't seen many movies in 2011

Rise of the Planet of the Apes
Source Code
X-men: First Class
Harry Potter: DH part II
Fast Five

Haven't seen Melancholia, I have it on my hardware and only peeked to Kirsten Dunst naked scenes. :ho


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2012)

I really liked _Source Code_ but I didn't like the ending. I wish they would have cut it off sooner and left it more ambiguous. That would've been nice.

It's still enjoyable, though. I've seen it three times and it does a good job of holding up for repeat viewings.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> I really liked _Source Code_ but I didn't like the ending. I wish they would have cut it off sooner and left it more ambiguous. That would've been nice.
> 
> It's still enjoyable, though. I've seen it three times and it does a good job of holding up for repeat viewings.



I liked the ending, mainly because I along with most people in the cinema assumed it was going to end with the kiss, and then it just carried on. Subverted my expectations at least.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> I really liked _Source Code_ but I didn't like the ending. I wish they would have cut it off sooner and left it *more ambiguous*. That would've been nice.
> 
> It's still enjoyable, though. I've seen it three times and it does a good job of holding up for repeat viewings.



I don't think so. I hate ambiguity in anything, ever since I watched LOST .


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I liked the ending, mainly because I along with most people in the cinema assumed it was going to end with the kiss, and then it just carried on. Subverted my expectations at least.


See, it was the opposite for me. I was expecting the ending that they went with, since earlier in the film they mentioned parallel timelines (I can't remember if they mentioned them explicitly or not...in any event, it was when Jake Gyllenhaal was asking about the technology). I started to suspect that they were going to have the doctor's technology do more than he thought and allow Gyllenhaal to have a happy ending. 

So I was kind of hoping that they'd defy my expectations and have what they presumed to be the extent of the technology actually be the extent. Or have Gyllenhaal live on in what he thinks is a parallel timeline but actually isn't.

I don't _hate_ the ending they went with, I just saw it coming and thought it seemed like it was tacked on _just_ so there could be a happy ending.



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I don't think so. I hate ambiguity in anything, ever since I watched LOST .


The world revolves around _me_, not _you_


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

ambiguous is great if done right


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

Blame Hollywood for Source Code's ending.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not fond of the ending either.  Thought the film was great up until that point.


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

The ending was fine - though it would have been better if it stopped at the kiss.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can't enjoy a movie on a plane for a few reasons:
> 
> 1) You're thinking "I won't be able to watch the whole thing anyway" the whole time, unless you're flying to China or something.
> 2) Shit sound quality
> ...


None of these things were the case when I've watched movies on a place. In fact I watched several movies on my last trip to America.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

I didn't like the sappyness, but I did like how it made the douchey scientists basically make a lot of parallel realities where Chicago gets nuked to fuck.

On re watching, I'd just stop it at the kiss though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

> ou can't enjoy a movie on a plane for a few reasons:
> 
> 1) You're thinking "I won't be able to watch the whole thing anyway" the whole time, unless you're flying to China or something.



It was a 7 hr flight.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It was a 7 hr flight.


In fact if it was a short flight (like one between US states) surely they wouldn't even have in flight movies.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 11, 2012)

While I agree the time-frozen scene would've made a more "romantic" ending, I like the ending as it is. It explains everything in one stroke. Up to that point, we were all led to believe that the Source Code was just some sort of virtual reality simulator that can tap into somebody's memory, but it's actually a portal into the parallel universes, which makes more scientific sense to me.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2012)

Besides the ending makes way for sequels and we know Hollywood loves sequels.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently it's going to be a TV series


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2012)

Which would not be that bad an idea.

I have seen a lot of movies where i thought "Hey this would be an awesome TV series pilot".
Like 'Jumper', 'Push', 'I am number 4' and stuff like that.

Source Code beeing a good movie could make a great series but usually a movie trying to do the same thing again will fail.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope the TV series retains the quality of the movie because I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 11, 2012)

I liked the concept in a movie, but I'm not sure it'll stay interesting in a TV series.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

Jones will have nothing to do with the TV series, thank God.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> In fact if it was a short flight (like one between US states) surely they wouldn't even have in flight movies.



Well that's where you're wrong. 

They played Star Trek when I flew from Colorado to Texas. Or maybe it was from Colorado to Chicago.  Either way it wasn't a 2-hour flight.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that's where you're wrong.
> 
> They played Star Trek when I flew from Colorado to Texas. Or maybe it was from Colorado to Chicago.  Either way it wasn't a 2-hour flight.


Well being British I've only flown from one US state to another once so it was only guess work.


----------



## Violence (Jan 11, 2012)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (part 2)

Red Ridding hood

Hugo

Fast Five


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2012)

VampireNeu said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (part 2)
> 
> *Red Ridding hood*
> 
> ...


Wait what? The movie that screamed "we're trying to make money off the Twilight fanbase"?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

I've spent the last couple of days discussing a lot of films from 2011.  2011 certainly wasn't the most creative year ever.  I just don't think we saw a lot of original ideas.  But I do think I have been far too hard on the year.  A lot of good movies came out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

2011 will be forgotten in terms of movies, not the best year.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Wait what? The movie that screamed "we're trying to make money off the Twilight fanbase"?


Yes, it was. And every bit as terrible.

It was entertaining to watch the bad acting in combination with the awful dialogue though. The story and the wolf were just terrible though.


----------

